

How to remain calm, despite what's about to happen to your Chrome notebook - fredoliveira
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lm-Vnx58UYo

======
loupgarou21
Very entertaining, but it doesn't really alleviate my concerns about putting
Google in control of all of my data... It's not Google specifically, it's more
the fact that it's not really in _my_ control...

------
DupDetector
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1989738>

